# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Signification d'un smiley

## borneo

Bonjour,

à votre avis, que signifie ce smiley :  ::

----------


## Spatule

Il y a un piège ?  ::

----------


## Chenille

Sourire enfantin versus ironie paraît-il...

----------


## Spatule

Ha, pour moi c'était un grand sourire sans ironie  ::

----------


## borneo

Non, pas de piège. Moi, je l'utilise pour dire que tout va bien, mais certains pensent que c'est un smiley pour se moquer. Je voudrais avoir les avis d'un maximum de monde.

----------


## Chenille

Oui c'est aussi le sens que je lui donne, je l'aime bien en plus. Certains l'utilisent sarcastiquement, mais on le reconnait au contexte généralement.

----------


## borneo

Je le trouve adorable, c'est mon smiley préféré. Mais si les gens pensent que je me moque, j'ai dû me faire des ennemis  ::

----------


## Spatule

Ha pour moi c'est un grand sourire, je ne vois aucune ironie ni aucune moquerie, je ne pensais même pas qu'on pourrait le voir autrement  :: 

Edit : ben comme toi. Enfin si les gens sont capables de se fâcher pour ça.. y'a quand même un gros blème ! Il n'est pas franchement agressif, ambigu ou sournois comme smiley

----------


## Roadrunner

Je redis la même chose que tout à l'heure : pour moi  ::  est encore plus joyeux que  :Smile: , c'est "je vais bien, tout va bien !"

----------


## MuzaRègne

Hah ben je suis de ceux pour qui c'est LE smiley pas aimable, ironique, "prends moi pour du jambon" et autre "c'est ça cause toujours ..." . Je laisse le bénéfice du doute aux gens qui l'utilisent mais très souvent ça prête à confusion, on n'est jamais sûr si quelqu'un vous sourit "gentiment" ou si il y a une intention désagréable derrière.

----------


## Tiffany52

Pour moi, il représente un sourire amical. J'ai pas un seul instant imaginé qu'il puisse représenter quelque chose d'ironique, ou de moqueur...

----------


## P'tite souris

Tiens, c'est marrant, côté modo on s'est posé la question, il y a quelques jours justement. 
Pour ma part, j'y vois de l'ironie aussi. Je l'utilise assez peu.

----------


## borneo

On peut prendre quoi, alors comme smiley "heureux" ?

----------


## éliz

pour moi aussi ce smiley c'est de l'ironie, genre t'es bien gentil mais ferme ta gu...., je ne l'utilise jamais

----------


## girafe

Idem pour moi aussi
 c'est le seul que j'aime bien dans le genre simple et souriant 
mais si çà fait penser au gens que je me fiche d'eux je ne l’utiliserait plus

----------


## Origan

Sur un gros forum, le staff l'avait interdit car trop porteur de mépris et certains en abusaient trop dans les débats polémiques pour rabaisser les propos de leurs opposants, en bref "t'es gentil mais un peu concon" et "oui, oui, t'as raison, cause toujours".
Pour moi, il est ironique et manifeste un certain mépris de son interlocuteur.
Pour mon mec et pour beaucoup d'autres forumeurs sur d'autres forums également, il est perçu comme condescendant, un sourire hypocrite et méprisant.

----------


## Spatule

Ben franchement c'est bon à savoir, jamais je n'aurais pensé qu'on puisse y voir de l'ironie ou des sous-entendus  :: 

Du coup je me dis que quoi que j'utilise faut que je fasse attention, on peut y voir autre chose que ce que je pense y mettre  :: 

Et oui comme grand sourire vous utilisez quoi ? Celui-là :  :Big Grin:  çui-là : :Smile:   je n'en vois pas d'autre  ::

----------


## Roadrunner

> envoyé par *Origan*
> Pour moi, il est ironique et manifeste un certain mépris de son interlocuteur.
> Pour mon mec et pour beaucoup d'autres forumeurs sur d'autres forums également, il est perçu comme condescendant, un sourire hypocrite et méprisant.


 ::   + :: 
 ::  : c'est pourtant la tête que je fais quand je veux rassurer des chats craintifs et ils comprennent tous que ça veut dire : "ne t'inquiète pas, tout va bien !"  ::  
 ::   Fermer les yeux est un signe d'apaisement chez les humains également. 
C'est marrant que pour les modos ce smiley signifie la moquerie et l'ironie mais que pour la plupart des forumeurs qui se sont exprimés il reflète tout simplement la joie...  ::

----------


## sammy33

"trop porteur de mépris" "t'es gentil mais un peu concon".
Voilà bien le reflet de notre société. 
Pour une fois qu' on a un smiley qui exprime la gentillesse, gardons le . ça change un peu du  ::  Le destinataire appréciera selon le contexte.

----------


## Spatule

Bah les filles, vous doutez encore que la communication entre les humains soit la chose la plus difficile qui soit ??!  ::

----------


## Chouck

Je ne pensais pas qu'il pouvait être mal interprété, je l'utilise pour adoucir une phrase qui peut paraître sèche. J'en prendrai un autre du coup.

----------


## Roadrunner

et Mr. Vert  ::  alors, vous l'interprétez comment ? (j'ouvre les paris sur les réponses !  ::  )


Ce chaton "sourit" et a les yeux fermés, il nous dit donc : "t'es gentil mais un peu concon, oui, oui, t'as raison, cause toujours"...

----------


## sammy33

"J'en prendrai un autre du coup". 

Au contraire, pourquoi baisser les bras devant ceux qui veulent sa peau.  Je n' ai jamais eu de retour négatif.

----------


## Chenille

Je ferai plus au attention au contexte maintenant ! Mais si on écrit Coucou  ::  ou si on me dit merci je réponds  :: , ça me parait évident que c'est "gentil"... Par contre dans des échanges un peu plus longs je mettrai  :Smile:  du coup  :: 

Et  ::  veut dire quoi alors ?  ::

----------


## didou752

Pour moi
 :: : c'est pareil, il m'inspire le mépris, l'ironie. Pour sourire je préfère  :: 
 :: : c'est plutot pour affirmer un truc

----------


## kiwi2202

On est tous tordus dans notre tête je vois^^

Pour moi,  ::  signifie aussi un certain mépris, un "mais oui c'est ça". D'ailleurs pour l'afficher le mot c'est "gni", ça résume bien je trouve^^.
Mais comme dit plus haut tout dépend du contexte, il peut aussi faire office de smiley heureux, dépend des mots et de la tournure !

 L'autre là,  ::  , je le vois pas en gentil smiley non plus, plutot un "je me fous de ta gue*le".

Le rouge c'est encore le pire,  ::  exprime plutot un "vous me fatiguez, c'est évident".

Subtiles ces smileys  ::

----------


## Origan

> +
>  : c'est pourtant la tête que je fais quand je veux rassurer des chats craintifs et ils comprennent tous que ça veut dire : "ne t'inquiète pas, tout va bien !"  
>   Fermer les yeux est un signe d'apaisement chez les humains également. 
> C'est marrant que pour les modos ce smiley signifie la moquerie et l'ironie mais que pour la plupart des forumeurs qui se sont exprimés il reflète tout simplement la joie...


Ben, tu vas sur HFR, deuxième plus gros forum français, et ce smiley est méprisant depuis de multiples années, ce n'est pas une nouveauté. D'autres forums l'utilisent comme ça aussi. D'ailleurs, c'est en m'inscrivant sur Rescue que je me suis rendue compte que certains le pensaient d'une autre façon et seulement ici. 
Ce n'est pas un délire de la modoterie, rassure-toi (je l'ai toujours identifié ainsi depuis moult années, avant d'être modo -je suis toute récente- et je ne pense pas qu'on soit toutes d'accord en plus)  ::

----------


## didou752

Kiwi elle voit le mal dans tout les smileys  ::  (je précise il est gentil celui là pour moi)

----------


## Spatule

::  : ça pour moi c'est clairement foutage de g**le, manière détournée et kan même "sympa" de dire je vous emm**

 ::  : pour moi c pour appuyer quand je suis en colère

Très instructif ce post, on a pas fini de comprendre les malentendus et les ennemis que l'on s'est faits sans savoir pourquoi  ::

----------


## Origan

> et Mr. Vert  alors, vous l'interprétez comment ? (j'ouvre les paris sur les réponses !  )
> 
> 
> Ce chaton "sourit" et a les yeux fermés, il nous dit donc : "t'es gentil mais un peu concon, oui, oui, t'as raison, cause toujours"...


Je ne saisis pas pourquoi tu reprend mes termes mais soit...  :: 

C'est un sourire avec une nuance de moquerie gentille pour moi, mais pas forcément envers l'autre : "elle est nounouille, cette chatte  ::  "... "elle a sauté sur son arbre à chat et s'est ratée comme une larve  ::  ", "j'ai fais couler un café et je l'ai mis au micro-ondes en plus... il est tout bouilli, je crois que je ne suis pas bien réveillée  ::  ", etc
 =/= "ma chatte est très belle  :Smile:  "
 :Big Grin:  et  :Smile: , ils sont francs : sourires sans arrière-pensée.

----------


## Origan

On devrait faire un lexique de smiley  ::  
Je pense que ça éviterait peut-être certaines incompréhensions mais comme Spatule le dit, c'est aussi inhérent à la communication entre individus. Pas évident de se comprendre par écrit, les smiley reflétant imparfaitement les expressions et attitudes corporelles.

----------


## Chenille

Par oral non plus souvent !  ::

----------


## borneo

Pour moi, celui-là est franchement moqueur :  ::

----------


## Anaïs

pour casser le mystère : j'ai ajouté ce smiley à l'époque effectivement parce qu'il a une tronche qui exprime l'ironie.
mais c'est vrai qu'à l'époque quand on était 3 membres et demi sur RESCUE et qu'une ambiance gentillette était encore relativement possible, il était plutôt en vue d'être utilisé dans une ironie sympa et non agressive, quand on se faisait des blagues pas méchantes dans des topics légers et pas pour alimenter des animosités.

c'est vrai que maintenant, ce topic peut prêter à sourire mais il soulève une vraie question ... peut-être que ce smiley devrait quitter la place, parce qu'il est effectivement utilisé soit pas dans le bon sens et pas compris, soit dans son vrai sens de base et il ajoute quand même pas mal d'agressivité.
alors déjà qu'on en a assez comme ça dans les propos, on peut éventuellement se passer de l'imager en bonus  ::

----------


## Anaïs

il pourrait être remplacé par lui :

----------


## loulouk

ironie aussi, sourrire moqueur,
mais après ça depend du contexte de la phrase aussi  :Smile:

----------


## P'tite souris

> il pourrait être remplacé par lui :


Je trouve celui là plus sympathique que celui ci  ::

----------


## didou752

> il pourrait être remplacé par lui :


Je confirme, il est plus franc celui là  ::

----------


## Roadrunner

Si chacun a sa propre interprétation des smileys, on n'arrivera jamais à communiquer !  

FYI/pour info :




> Mr. Green
> 
> 
> A cute green smiley that is a basic staple to all phpbb forum emoticons. It is green, rather than yellow, and displays a huge teethy grin, *expressing a large ammount of happiness.*


http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...rm=Mr.%20Green

Si on en est à ce stade par ici, peut-être alors qu'il ne faudrait plus utiliser de smileys du tout ou bien seulement des smileys à pancarte parlante...

----------


## 70tina

::  Pour moi, c'était le sourire avec la béatitude : tout va bien. Je ne ressens aucune moquerie dans ce smileys. Comme quoi ....

----------


## inari

Pour moi celui là  ::  il est à contextualisé. Selon il peut être sympa (mais je l'utiliserai plus pour sourrire par rapport à moi genre "je suis trop contente d'avoir réussi ce truc  :: " que par rapports aux autres peut être parce que je sais qu'il peut être mal intéreprété) ou pas du tout "tu es vraiment trop con donc je t'ignore bam le smiley qui tue  :: " !
 ::  : celui là je trouve que c'est celui de l'ironie gentille genre si tu dis "je sais je suis trop belle  :: " ou "mais que tu es bête voyons  :: "
 :: : celui là je l'aime bien, je le trouve sympa, je l'associe aussi à l'autodérision, je le trouve en rien méchant. 

Qui se lance dans un dictionnaire du smiley rescue ?  ::  (celui là aussi je l'aime bien)

----------


## Chenille

A peu près pareil  ::  Oups. Euuuuh...  ::  ? (mais ^^ c'est pareil du coup ?)

Moi c'est encore pire, ça m'est arrivé de le mettre pour adoucir une phrase qui aurait pu paraître sèche, alors qu'en fait ça en rajoute une couche quoi  ::  Mais bon, si on évitait d'être désagréable sur les forum aussi, il n'y aurait pas à être parano... Pourquoi écrire "C'est ce que j'ai dit  :: " qui donc sous-entend "abruti", au lieu de "C'est ce que j'ai dit  :: " qui égalerait "t'as pas compris mais spo grave je ne t'en veux pas"... Généralement la réaction en face est à l'avenant, la première l'autre risque de répondre "tu te fous de moi ?" et ça peut se finir en pugilat, alors que la deuxième (et c'est empirique !) amènera un "oups" voire un "désolé", et tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles  ::  (< y va bien çui-là ?)

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Pourquoi écrire "C'est ce que j'ai dit " qui donc sous-entend "abruti", au lieu de "C'est ce que j'ai dit " qui égalerait "t'as pas compris mais spo grave je ne t'en veux pas"


Parce que dans un cas tu as envie de signifier ton mépris à ton interlocuteur, et dans l'autre tu le dis gentiment. C'est pas la même chose, je vais pas me forcer à être gentille si j'ai juste envie de claquer la personne. Y'a des fois tu rajouterais bien un "CONNARD" à la fin d'un message, tu mets le smiley qui va bien et ça évite de se faire ban  ::  .

----------


## Chenille

...

----------


## gamba

Je n'utilise jamais le  ::  qui comme son nom l'indique n'est pas très sympathique. Après ça se voit quand les gens l'utilisent comme un simple sourire et je n'ai jamais vu de discussion dégénérer à cause de lui.
Le  ::  n'est pas moqueur, juste un peu facétieux  :: 
Je viens de remarquer qu'il n'y a plus le smiley qui vomit de l'ancien forum, tant mieux, je le détestais lui  ::

----------


## loulouk

ah ben moi il me manque celui la, j’ai tendance à le chercher parfois ...

----------


## Anaïs

c'était pas top quand même quand on t'en collait 10 à jet de vomi dans un même message  ::

----------


## Roadrunner

> Je n'utilise jamais le  qui comme son nom l'indique n'est pas très sympathique.


Ah mais oui, bon sang mais c'est bien sûr ! Et "gni" veut dire ???  :Confused: 

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-13...-1-0-1-0-0.htm
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-50...mileys-jvc.htm

----------


## gamba

Ha tu ne trouves pas que ça grince toi?

----------


## Chenille

"Gni" c'est meugnon pour moi  ::

----------


## Roadrunner

@ gamba : ben non, pas du tout, je l'ai déjà dit ! Et je n'arrive pas à trouver un lexique de smileys avec cet énergumène, histoire de voir comment il a été répertorié...  :: 

Edit : pareil que la dingacapu !

----------


## chanloue

> Si chacun a sa propre interprétation des smileys, on n'arrivera jamais à communiquer !  Pièce jointe 100904
> 
> FYI/pour info :
> 
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...rm=Mr.%20Green
> 
> Si on en est à ce stade par ici, peut-être alors qu'il ne faudrait plus utiliser de smileys du tout ou bien seulement des smileys à pancarte parlante...
> Pièce jointe 100900


je n y connais rien en smiley (ça, c est comme les émoticones... ou les BD... je n arrive pas à comprendre !!) mais au moins les pancartes, je compendrais sans souci !! (note bien que ton pendu, j ai su le lire aussi !!)

----------


## Chenille

Je pense que ce smiley est fondamentalement gentil (après rapide analyse) 

Mais un peu comme une image de bisounours, l'un pourrait l'utiliser en toute naïveté  :: , et l'autre la récupérer pour se moquer  ::

----------


## Roadrunner

chanloue : les smiley (mot anglais) et les les émoticones (mot français) c'est la même chose !  ::

----------


## sammy33

> (...)Mais un peu comme une image de bisounours, l'un pourrait l'utiliser en toute naïveté , et l'autre la récupérer pour se moquer


Alors pas de place pour une 3ème approche ?

----------


## loulouk

> c'était pas top quand même quand on t'en collait 10 à jet de vomi dans un même message


effectivement...
je comprends pourquoi on l'a retiré lol

----------


## kiwi2202

> Kiwi elle voit le mal dans tout les smileys  (je précise il est gentil celui là pour moi)


Persécutée  ::  
On va devoir expliquer ce qu'on veut dire chaque fois qu'on met un smiley^^

Chenille ton espèce de binoclard est assez hideux par contre  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chenille

Mais toi-même !

----------


## Noemie-

Pour moi le  ::  est hypocrite aussi.

 Et j'ai aussi remarqué que Borneo tu l'utilisais à mauvais escient (pour moi), à en vouloir te répondre méchamment. Mais j'ai compris qu'il était pas utilisé comme je le pensais  ::  

Le "gni" pour moi c'est aussi méchant, d'ailleurs je me souviens quand on se chamaillait avec ma soeur ça finissait en "gni bou-fonne"  ::   donc non pour moi il est vraiment au dessus de tout le monde ce smiley  ::

----------


## kiwi2202

> Mais toi-même !


 :: 

(faussement choquée, je ne le pense pas vraiment, c'est juste pour rigoler, et y a pas de smiley-panneau pour dire tout ça  ::  )

----------


## borneo

> Pour moi le  est hypocrite aussi.
> 
>  Et j'ai aussi remarqué que Borneo tu l'utilisais à mauvais escient (pour moi), à en vouloir te répondre méchamment. Mais j'ai compris qu'il était pas utilisé comme je le pensais

----------


## Chenille

> (faussement choquée, je ne le pense pas vraiment, c'est juste pour rigoler, et y a pas de smiley-panneau pour dire tout ça  )


Hihi, on peut le créer le panneau, regarde au-dessus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Terpsichore

Pour moi  ::  c'est l'équivalent de : ^^ (en rapport aux yeux), que j'ai toujours utilisé comme un gentil sourire apaisant et qui était décrypté comme tel sur tous les forums où j'ai été... Quand je veux être ironique gentille, c'est plutôt :  ::  et ironique méchante :  :: .

----------


## lealouboy

ça dépend du contexte mais oui, je l'utilise sur le ton de l'ironie aussi  ::  Néanmoins, j'ai déjà lu d'autres personnes qui l'utilisent comme "un grand sourire content"  :Smile:

----------


## Physalie

ah ben ça alors !! moi aussi j'utilise souvent ce smiley  ::  ! pour moi c'est rien qu'un grand sourire ! je remercie souvent les gens avec lol je n'ai jamais pensé qu'il pouvait y avoir de l'ironie dedans.. et je l'aime mieux que le dernier mentionné par Killy qui pour moi lève les yeux au ciel d'un air de se fiche un peu du monde aussi.
 et je le trouve plus sympa que  ::  qui pour moi signifie vraiment qu'on se fiche de la personne de façon gentille mais quand même.

----------


## rafaela13

ah bah idem, c'était mon chouchou celui-ci  :: .. pour être gentille et toussa toussa... bon bin je m'excuse si j'ai offusqué des gens (bien que je ne poste pas beaucoup, j'ai bien dû le mettre un bon paquet de fois), je ferai gaffe à l'avenir !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::  et celui-ci il veut dire quoi pour vous ? parce que pour moi ce n'est pas de la déception quand je le mets... plutôt que je suis tristounette, stressée, anxieuse etc...

----------


## Eliotine

> et celui-ci il veut dire quoi pour vous ? parce que pour moi ce n'est pas de la déception quand je le mets... plutôt que je suis tristounette, stressée, anxieuse etc...


Quand je le vois, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un qui se demande s'il n'a pas fait quelque chose de mal ou un truc du genre.. 

Pour moi,  ::  et  ::  me semblent pas spécialement ironiques, ou en tout cas, je ne les utiliserai pas dans ce sens. C'est juste du bonheur, top happiness, rien de malsain derrière. Par contre, lui  ::  me paraît super prétentieux du genre "je sais mieux que toi", et le pire c'est lui  ::  qui semble dire "cool ta vie mais je m'en tape totalement" 

Psychologie très complexe des smileys..

----------


## Chenille

Si ce n'était que les émoticônes... On a là un bel exemple de la communication humaine et du bordel ambiant qui en découle  ::

----------


## Giemma

> Quand je le vois, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un qui se demande s'il n'a pas fait quelque chose de mal ou un truc du genre.. 
> 
> Pour moi,  et  me semblent pas spécialement ironiques, ou en tout cas, je ne les utiliserai pas dans ce sens. C'est juste du bonheur, top happiness, rien de malsain derrière. Par contre, lui  me paraît super prétentieux du genre "je sais mieux que toi", et le pire c'est lui  qui semble dire "cool ta vie mais je m'en tape totalement" 
> 
> Psychologie très complexe des smileys..


Ouh la la, je l'utilise très souvent celui là:  ::  Il me semble très sympathique et pas du tout prétentieux.
Et celui-là:  ::  je l'utilise pour dire merci ou cool.

C'est que les smileys veulent dire beaucoup de choses!!!

Pour les deux autres...
 ::  je ne l'utilise jamais, il me semble un peu hypocrite aussi.
 ::  je l'utilise souvent, pour me moquer gentillement ou taquiner, je ne lui trouve rien de méchant.

----------

